# Humboldt County...where it's the 60s forever



## Gologit (Aug 31, 2018)

https://lostcoastoutpost.com/2018/aug/31/video-semi-truck-drives-through-protest-scotia-lum/


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 31, 2018)

damn hippies


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 1, 2018)

In a case like that it should be LEGAL to pick a nice low gear, run the engine up to the governor (Keep up the air pressure) and hold down the air horn. If people can't get out of the way of a slow moving truck, it should be on THEM. I personally could do just that and not lose a minutes sleep, if some FOOL tried to make a point by not moving, it would be HIS (or Her) CHOICE. Stand on the SIDEWALK and protest all you want, block a public road, and all bets are off.

I am Thrilled, and Surprised that neither the County Sheriff's office, or the CHP are pursuing the matter any further, 

Doug


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 1, 2018)

as always read deeper, then go deeper still

they are protesting hack and skwirt, claiming it causes more fires, even though by hack it means with an hand tool implying small dia stuff, and that removing these small junky trees while young reduces fire danger...

Just goes to show they are protesting on feelings again rather then facts.

(pardon my spelling, cue key not working still and auto correct cant seem to figure out its ****)


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 1, 2018)

cut it flat, burn it black, plant it back


----------



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2018)

The protesters don't seem to realize that what they're trying to protect isn't really old growth at all.
That particular part of the county was logged heavily in the early 1900s, prior to WW1, primarily for Doug Fir. Tne trees not taken then were usually not marketable due to defect. What they're dealing with now is old _second growth, _impressive in size but second growth none the less.

As far as " hack and squirt" goes, Randy Mac can tell you what that country would look like without some kind of brush control. 

Humboldt Redwood is getting good marks so far for their stewardship. 

The protesters are a form of aggravation but they're also good theatre and a source of amusement. Their antics went out of style thirty years ago and nobody takes them seriously these days.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 2, 2018)

Yet again I have rolled my eyes so hard they pop out of my head. This just keeps happening.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 2, 2018)

The way you guys describe it, it seems that like many protesters in general, these don't really UNDERSTAND just what it is that they are protesting.

And with some, the ACT of Protesting is more important, than the CAUSE that they are protesting in regards to

Doug


----------



## Gologit (Sep 2, 2018)

Exactly right.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Just reaffirms my thoughts on Pick a low gear, set the poor man's cruise control, Hold down the horn lanyard, and let Darwin do his job reducing the Riff Raff.

Doug


----------



## Jhenderson (Sep 2, 2018)

And as usual, the reports of the truck “ barreling through the crowd” are out and out lies from the protesters and the complicit media.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Not to mention that short logger is a "Truck and Trailer", NOT a "SEMI" 

Granted. many don't know the difference, but having driven "Semi's" for 30 years, hearing just any large truck referred to as a "Semi" is one of my Pet Peeves, like a "Single axle Tractor", I see plenty of Single Rear/Drive axle tractors on the road, but I have yet to see a tractor with less than Two Axles 

Oh Well, neither the MSM or Youtubers have been very concerned with Truth nor Accuracy for a Very Loooooong Time 

Doug


----------



## teddyw (Sep 2, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> as always read deeper, then go deeper still
> 
> they are protesting hack and skwirt, claiming it causes more fires, even though by hack it means with an hand tool implying small dia stuff, and that removing these small junky trees while young reduces fire danger...
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, hack and squirt refers to hacking through the bark of a tree with a hatchet and spraying the hack with herbicide. It's used on all sizes of trees. These folks are protesting it's use on more or less mature hardwoods with the goal of converting hardwood-heavy stands to merchantable species, i.e. redwood and Doug fir. Arguably, this is restoring the species composition that was there before logging, since hardwoods vigorously re-sprout after logging and can outcompete conifer regeneration.
I don't think it's at all out there to say that large numbers of standing dead trees could be a fire hazard, though I don't think that's really why they're protesting.A broken clock is right twice a day. 
All that being said, the company that these people are protesting has been very accommodating of environmental concerns and the specific proposed logging is rather minimal.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 2, 2018)

teddyw said:


> For what it's worth, hack and squirt refers to hacking through the bark of a tree with a hatchet and spraying the hack with herbicide. It's used on all sizes of trees. These folks are protesting it's use on more or less mature hardwoods with the goal of converting hardwood-heavy stands to merchantable species, i.e. redwood and Doug fir. Arguably, this is restoring the species composition that was there before logging, since hardwoods vigorously re-sprout after logging and can outcompete conifer regeneration.
> I don't think it's at all out there to say that large numbers of standing dead trees could be a fire hazard, though I don't think that's really why they're protesting.A broken clock is right twice a day.
> All that being said, the company that these people are protesting has been very accommodating of environmental concerns and the specific proposed logging is rather minimal.


Now, im not any sort of forester, but to just scar the bark and spray with herbicide, that better be some damn potent herbicide, trees have a habit of being resilient to that sort of thing. 

But what I do know is that hard wood trees tend to coppice if cut, creating more stems and more mess and more competition, so hacking them while they are young enough to be susceptible to herbicide is the best solution. Again I could be wrong


----------



## fool skip (Sep 3, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Now, im not any sort of forester, but to just scar the bark and spray with herbicide, that better be some damn potent herbicide, trees have a habit of being resilient to that sort of thing.
> 
> But what I do know is that hard wood trees tend to coppice if cut, creating more stems and more mess and more competition, so hacking them while they are young enough to be susceptible to herbicide is the best solution. Again I could be wrong


If you cut hardwood and you don't want stump sprouts, get your hands on some Garlon. Put in in a spray bottle and just spray the sapwood on your fresh stump. No sprouts. If you have an older stump, just make a fresh cut on it and apply.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 4, 2018)

The trick with hack and squirt is to get the herbicide into the phloem which then moves it down into the roots, and then back up through the xylem into the canopy. It's called a systemic application. It takes less herbicide than an aerial application if you let the tree do the work for you.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 12, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> The way you guys describe it, it seems that like many protesters in general, these don't really UNDERSTAND just what it is that they are protesting.
> 
> And with some, the ACT of Protesting is more important, than the CAUSE that they are protesting in regards to



Pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 12, 2018)

Gologit said:


> https://lostcoastoutpost.com/2018/aug/31/video-semi-truck-drives-through-protest-scotia-lum/


At the risk of being a hypocrite, I always wondered if protestors had regular jobs, or if protesting was their calling in life.. Whether it be tree huggers or in front of the White House on a political stampede.
And then much to my surprise I remember the "little" conflict in S.E. Asia, and being stuck on both sides of the fence..protest and be just a general nuisance before the age of consent because it was my right.. Hop the fence and ship out cuz it was explained to me that it was my duty. 
Back in the day I feel we had real issues that affected people more than snow horney owls. Horny Snow Owls?? What im trying to say is. Two sides on any protest. Two extremes.. Two sides should meet at the fence. That is if the truck hasn't taken it out already.. Anyway, there's my nickels worth on a half buck thread.


----------



## Jhenderson (Sep 12, 2018)

Depends where you put the fence. People blocking a road or entrance to private property, or to climb onto someone’s truck to prevent them from exercising their right to work in order to protest practices on other private property doesn’t put me in a frame of mind to negotiate. Not to mention I’m not likely to negotiate with anyone who’s trying to control land I own and pay taxes on. I’m of the opinion that says if you want to control a certain piece of land you need to buy it. Then you can do as you please with it. Unfortunately, you need a job to pay for the purchase. Not likely from what I saw.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 13, 2018)

Most, i repeat most protesters mean the very best, in their opinion, for that i solute them.

Unfotunately, many things being protested are often not fully understood by those protesting, for that shame.

That said, if a cause is worthy would any of us stop because of who owns the land what ever atrocity is occurring there? 

Difference is perspective i supose, and i guess priorities.

Stopping folks from doing the best they can to manage a forest, is stoopid

Blocking traffic because the authorities have gunned down several unarmed children, with no concern as to personal conequences, i see that as both acceptable and warranted.

Taking over a wildlife sanctuary because some folks got caught torching gov property, also silly.

Torching dozens of trucks in an effort to save the planet, both silly and counter productive.

Quitting a job because you don't like making bombs that get indescriminatly dropped on neighborhoods half way around the world, acceptable.... 

I could go on, but i think you get the point.


----------



## Jhenderson (Sep 13, 2018)

Quitting YOUR job because you don’t agree is laudable. Trying to stop someone else from working a legal operation on private property is criminal. If law enforcement dealt with those type of protesters as the criminals they are 2 things would happen. 1st the protesters would educate themselves before putting their freedom on the line for illegitimate causes. 2nd, the real issues of today would gain traction because they wouldn’t be overshadowed by all the foolishness in today’s news. I have no sympathy for those in the video blocking a working mans way. Their ignorance is no fault of anyone but themselves.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 13, 2018)

Jhenderson said:


> Quitting YOUR job because you don’t agree is laudable. Trying to stop someone else from working a legal operation on private property is criminal. If law enforcement dealt with those type of protesters as the criminals they are 2 things would happen. 1st the protesters would educate themselves before putting their freedom on the line for illegitimate causes. 2nd, the real issues of today would gain traction because they wouldn’t be overshadowed by all the foolishness in today’s news. I have no sympathy for those in the video blocking a working mans way. Their ignorance is no fault of anyone but themselves.




Very Well Said 

Thank You 
Doug


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 13, 2018)

Jhenderson said:


> Quitting YOUR job because you don’t agree is laudable. Trying to stop someone else from working a legal operation on private property is criminal. If law enforcement dealt with those type of protesters as the criminals they are 2 things would happen. 1st the protesters would educate themselves before putting their freedom on the line for illegitimate causes. 2nd, the real issues of today would gain traction because they wouldn’t be overshadowed by all the foolishness in today’s news. I have no sympathy for those in the video blocking a working mans way. Their ignorance is no fault of anyone but themselves.


And i totally agree, with this particular situation, they are in the wrong, on many levels, just sayin some potests are legit.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 16, 2018)

Zackly. Protest the right thing, at the right time, in the right way. That takes research. Blocking loaded log trucks at a mill entrance ain't it.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 19, 2018)

I believe they can be charged as terrorists as that is what some protesters faced when they protested a local furrier here in Portland a few years back. The protests ended immediately and they never returned. If you try to change someone's mind by using duress or stoping what they are legally doing, or something along those lines, that seemed to fit the terrorist guidlines in this case.


----------



## Porosonik (Oct 27, 2018)

I think the best response to the behavior of the protesters in the video would involve three Bald Faced hornet’s nests and a leaf blower. Entertaining to watch, and “earth friendly” if the leaf blower is battery powered.

Porosonik.


----------



## sawfun (Oct 27, 2018)

Porosonik said:


> I think the best response to the behavior of the protesters in the video would involve three Bald Faced hornet’s nests and a leaf blower. Entertaining to watch, and “earth friendly” if the leaf blower is battery powered.
> 
> Porosonik.


Yikes, but effective. Then again if someone is allergic to bees you could gain a manslaughter charge.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 28, 2018)

sawfun said:


> Yikes, but effective. Then again if someone is allergic to bees you could gain a manslaughter charge.


Then again, everybody's allergic to something. Like maybe LEAD....?


----------



## sawfun (Oct 28, 2018)

Beetlejuice said:


> Then again, everybody's allergic to something. Like maybe LEAD....?


I believe a more politically correct term may be vitamin L Oh yea, thats right its California so the dreaded metal lead, is a big no no. I suppose if you shoot with lead in thst state, they are afraid someone might get hurt. Maybe they ought to mandated shooting a safer projectile such as feathers? Im sure a several million dallar new government agency could manage a feasability study on safer non-harmfull ammunition. Probably need to ban, or better yet, tax gunpowder on its emmisions. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 28, 2018)

sawfun said:


> I believe a more politically correct term may be vitamin L Oh yea, thats right its California so the dreaded metal lead, is a big no no. I suppose if you shoot with lead in thst state, they are afraid someone might get hurt. Maybe they ought to mandated shooting a safer projectile such as feathers? Im sure a several million dallar new government agency could manage a feasability study on safer non-harmfull ammunition. Probably need to ban, or better yet, tax gunpowder on its emmisions. Sorry, rant over.


I like your avatar.. Looks like a 10 series MAC, doing what 10 series MACs do.. Run, run, run...


----------



## sawfun (Oct 28, 2018)

Beetlejuice said:


> I like your avatar.. Looks like a 10 series MAC, doing what 10 series MACs do.. Run, run, run...


Actually that is a 660, the Mac kind with a bit less plastic, and damned heavier, than more modern saws calling themselves 660.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 29, 2018)

sawfun said:


> Actually that is a 660, the Mac kind with a bit less plastic, and damned heavier, than more modern saws calling themselves 660.


Wow!! Was I off.. Really must quit doing Humboldt county (shall we say) herb... Acres site says 23+ lbs without the bar.. Put a 30" on and I'd bet my wife wouldn't weigh that much.. Quite a saw. Thanks


----------



## sawfun (Oct 29, 2018)

Beetlejuice said:


> Wow!! Was I off.. Really must quit doing Humboldt county (shall we say) herb... Acres site says 23+ lbs without the bar.. Put a 30" on and I'd bet my wife wouldn't weigh that much.. Quite a saw. Thanks


Actually that is a fairly wide old Oregon rollernose bar. It balanced a hell.of a lot better than the 660 Stihl with that same length bar, even with a lightweight bar. Stihl could take a lesson from Husky and Mac on balancing saws with bats longer than 20".


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 29, 2018)

sawfun said:


> Actually that is a fairly wide old Oregon rollernose bar. It balanced a hell.of a lot better than the 660 Stihl with that same length bar, even with a lightweight bar. Stihl could take a lesson from Husky and Mac on balancing saws with bats longer than 20".


I've been known to do what has become EXTEND A SPIKE... I whittle an old falling spike in half and weld it to the original after maybe a little custom fitting. Never have liked setting my saw down and the nose tilts into the dirt, mud, and/or pavement. But I like the longer bars.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 9, 2018)

FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! I was a kid loggin in our families business in the late 80's when the spotted owl threatened to shut down the woods all over southern oregon! Have seen LOTS of protests...then broken up protests....and all kinds of fun for a bunch of rowdy loggers ready for fun! Dont get in the way of a guy trying to feed his family and you will be ok-o!


----------

